# Rare cushman "doodle bug" electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Dec-05-2009 15:44:55 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

